# Having problem with Triton TRA-001 router



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

It is a pleasure to finally join this forum. I have a problem that I am stumped with. I bought a brand new Triton Tra router used only twice and I am running a White Side flush trim 2" cutting length, 1/2" cutting diameter, 1/2" shank bit. The problem that I am having is at medium to high rpms the router is making a noise for example when you make your car engine top out and hit the rev limiter the rpms jump up and down like something is slipping. Its making poor cut quality and the bit is jumping. I have also tried a CMT 2" length bit and smaller bits and having same problem. What could be wrong with the router? Forgot to mention I am running this router in a router table. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :sad:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
I am not familiar with that router but we have a lot member that use it, they will be able to help.
Again welcome


----------



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a. welcome to the forum.

If that happens with any variable speed router, it may indicate a faulty speed controller.

As the router is new, I would take it back to the store for checking.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I take it you have checked to make sure the router is screwed into the mounting plate securely. Remove the bit and try a different bit if you have one to see if you still have the noise. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Table Mounted? If not, probably a good idea for that bit.
Too deep of cut. Make cut in several shallow passes.
Only bit you are having trouble with? Possible bad bit.
Feed direction?

Then if all else fails, possibly a bad speed controller in the router, but I'd think that to be somewhat unlikely. Possible though.


----------



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

It does it with other bits as well and yes it is table mounted. It starts out running fine for about 1 min and then it goes into vibrating mode where it makes a ru-ru-ru-ru-ru-ru sound like a engine maxed out with the rev limiter on. Its brand new only used a couple times but did it from very start. I called Triton today and they will be calling me back. I kinda hope it's the speed controller because that's an easy fix. Thank you all for your quick responses I appreciate it.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Check it on another circuit see if it does the same thing, may not be enough amps.


----------



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ill give it a try and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

No go still doing it. It's weird because when I take the router out of the table it doesn't do it. When I put it back in the router table it takes about 2min and it starts its vibrating. I'm kinda leading towards the speed control. I wont take up anymore time because I could keep this thread going for a very long time. Thanks everybody for your time and help. I'm just glad I signed up with the router forum. And if I cant get this Triton to work ill just have to switch brands which would be a bummer. thanks again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

smg119; it has probably occurred to you that this is happening when the router is running upside down (table mounted). Does it also happen if you use it handheld, ie right-side up?
In any case, it's Triton's problem; they'd probably rather that you didn't mess with the guts.


----------



## smg119 (Jun 15, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> smg119; it has probably occurred to you that this is happening when the router is running upside down (table mounted). Does it also happen if you use it handheld, ie right-side up?
> In any case, it's Triton's problem; they'd probably rather that you didn't mess with the guts.



Exactly the problem does only occur when its upside down mounted to the table and runs normal right side up. thanks for your response. Just very frustrating because its brand new. Oh well I'll figure it out and when I do I will post so people know what the problem is because I am pretty sure this has happened to other before or I'm just the lucky one.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

the speed control is right under the top cap there are three electric leads that are push on connectors It sounds like one is loose and making contact when upright and falling away when inverted. Doing this should not effect warranty


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't mind you taking up my time. I am retired and have nothing else to do.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Steve_Triton guy (Oct 3, 2013)

*Your TRA issue*



smg119 said:


> No go still doing it. It's weird because when I take the router out of the table it doesn't do it. When I put it back in the router table it takes about 2min and it starts its vibrating. I'm kinda leading towards the speed control. I wont take up anymore time because I could keep this thread going for a very long time. Thanks everybody for your time and help. I'm just glad I signed up with the router forum. And if I cant get this Triton to work ill just have to switch brands which would be a bummer. thanks again.


Hi SMG111, Sounds like the controller to us, When the Router is hand held its at the top of the shaft , when in the table its at the bottom, if the controller is faulty you could well get the symptoms you describe. Apologies for the inconveiniance but your retailer should be able to facilitate a repair for you. 
Regards
Steve


----------

